# patterns for feedsack reproduction



## lovinthislife (Aug 28, 2009)

I got two big pieces that were my grandma's feedsacks. I used them in a grandmothers flower garden quilt. I also had a few left overs of them and made a little 9 patch for my first granddaughter still to be born. lol

I'm in love with the reproduction fabrics. What are some of your favorite patterns for the repro feedsacks? Love to make something else with them.


----------



## RedHeadedTricia (Jun 20, 2006)

Sun Bonnet Sue is a very popular pattern for the Feed sacks fabrics and prefect for a little girl quilt. As were Butterfly Quilts, Dresden Plates, Wedding Rings, Double Wedding Rings and Pinwheels.

I have a pattern called "Grandma's Aprons" # 07725 designed by Nina Miller that is shown done with 30's fabrics and is a small quilt that is 35" X 42" so crib size. 

http://quiltersobsession.com/grandmas-aprons-p-2971.html

But I also made this pattern... although not in 30's for I didn't have that option to me.... but this is another '30 scrappy pattern. 

Feedsack Common by Susan McDermott, Free Projects, Windham Fabrics

If you type in free 30's patterns , you are sure to find something that works for ya. 

RHTricia


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I've done several dresden plates, sunbonnet sues and butterfly quilts. Another pattern that I associate with feedsack fabric is a double wedding ring, but I haven't done one of them yet.


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

Check out Eleanor Burns "Egg Money Quilts". It has all sorts of 30s types of patterns.


----------

